# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس وب ASP.Net/C#‎ در شرکت نرم افزاری آداک

## j.noruzi@gmail.com

با سلام به جامعه برنامه نویسان و متخصصین نرم افزار 
*شرکت نرم افزاری آداک* فعال در زمینه ارائه راه کارهای تخصصی مبتنی بر وب برای تکمیل کادر فنی خود به [B]تعدادی برنامه نویس وب   ASP.NET / /B] نیاز دارد. برای مشاهده مشخصات مورد نیاز به لینک زیر (صفحه آگهی دعوت به همکاری در وب سایت شرکت) مراجعه فرمایید:

*قابل توجه اینکه از علاقه مندان ساکن شهر زنجان دعوت به همکاری به عمل می آید*
آگهی دعوت به همکاری در شرکت نرم افزاری آداک

لطفا فایل رزومه خام در لینک فوق را دانلود و تکمیل کرده و به ایمیل Jobs[at]adak-co.[dot]ir ارسال فرمایید

با تشکر و احترام
نوروزی - مدیر فنی 
شرکت نرم افزاری آداک

----------

